# Lynnhaven Report 09/08/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I didn't have high hopes for the day, hard SE wind blowing the water out of the marshes. It was dry back there, but that's the way I like it....you can target fish in the deeper lanes. 










Tug got on to 'em pretty quick. Nice Red to get things going....



















It wasn't long till I got a zing-zing and the rod bent...this ate the bait.....










It started getting slow in the 757, so we moved up a bit and I was rewarded with a GREAT fight with this Pit-Bull of a fish.....









It was a good day at Lynnhaven. I must say that between Tugs spot knowledge and the conditions, we made out well.....


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

pretty work Skunk.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

pretty fish



Jesse


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice job guys. Did the man hassle you for standing on the beach to take your pics? That does make a nice backdrop.

Tim


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

No Man, not that it matters...we're legal. I gave all the fish to the homeless shelter.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

What's with the plastic toys? I am assuming entertainment purposes when the fishing is slow? 

Looks like you guys got into 'em back there. Go figure, my next two windows to get back out are shut down with this weather.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*No Skunk...On Sunday Either*

What up Peeps,

Took an Ol' Timer back to the 757 today. We both caught our limit of some purtty Pups and listened to the wind blow....All in All we had a great day. You know the drill Skunk.......PEACE OUT


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Sorry SA, meant no offense*

Guess I should've been clearer, I was refering to the patch of beach you last pic was taken at....My bad, I thought it look like the posted site Indigo Dunes is to be built on. 
We're good and good form passing along your catch to the homeless. I'd heard there were organizations that would take deer, I didn't realize there were those that would take fish.
How might others get involved?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

seeknfin said:


> Guess I should've been clearer, I was refering to the patch of beach you last pic was taken at....My bad, I thought it look like the posted site Indigo Dunes is to be built on.
> We're good and good form passing along your catch to the homeless. I'd heard there were organizations that would take deer, I didn't realize there were those that would take fish.
> How might others get involved?


No offense taken. The last pic was at the mouth of Crab Creek, East side. 

I know this guy that "urban camps" down by Rudee. I think he takes the fish to a buddy that works in a local restaurant that'll cook 'em for him.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

SkunkApe said:


> No offense taken. The last pic was at the mouth of Crab Creek, East side.
> 
> I know this guy that "urban camps" down by Rudee. I think he takes the fish to a buddy that works in a local restaurant that'll cook 'em for him.


Red Fish (Pups for Va.) population was almost decimated in Florida about 10-20 years ago due to the popularity of blackened redfish by that famous chef from New Orleans (no not Emeril the other plump dude). Good to see a population revivial not only here in Va. but also in Florida. 

I will catch my share here when the water cools down. In late Nov. I will go to Florida and catch them even though I won't be fishing for them. They have a slot limit just like here. It must be working. I mainly catch them on bucktail jigs when fishing for snook.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

man i wish i could get my hands on some pups soon!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Sheesh. I fish the same places ya'll fish and all I can get are small spot and croaker. I gotsta learn how to fish propper one of these days! <LOL>


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

ccc6588 said:


> Red Fish (Pups for Va.) population was almost decimated in Florida about 10-20 years ago due to the popularity of blackened redfish by that famous chef from New Orleans (no not Emeril the other plump dude). Good to see a population revivial not only here in Va. but also in Florida.
> 
> I will catch my share here when the water cools down. In late Nov. I will go to Florida and catch them even though I won't be fishing for them. They have a slot limit just like here. It must be working. I mainly catch them on bucktail jigs when fishing for snook.



Would the be Justin Wilson? He was always cooking something cajun.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Bigfisherman said:


> Would the be Justin Wilson? He was always cooking something cajun.


I think it is this dude. Here is the original recipe.

http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/recipe.cgi?r=29444


----------

